# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Using OpenLink Mac ODBC driver through VBA

## OttoG

Hi,

I am trying to port a Windows Excel workbook with VBA macros that use CreateObject("ADODB.connection") and CreateObject("ADODB.recordset") to connect to a database and fetch data to Excel 2011 for Mac. I have installed the OpenLink ODBC driver mentioned in http://mac2.microsoft.com/help/offic...a-422f90ebf679.

With the driver installed, I can create a query through the graphical interface in Excel 2011 for Mac, but I need to use VBA to fetch the data, or else there will be a lot more complexity in the workbook.

Is this even possible, or is it a completely unimplemented feature in Excel for Mac?

Otto

----------


## JosephP

I don't think you can use ado on a mac.

----------


## aazem

Yes you are right josephP .

----------

